# Tesla wye



## Nightwalker (6/10/17)

Does anybody know if there's sleeves for this mod?
Or sleeves that will fit it?


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

Is this that light mod that is made out of resin or some kind of plastic @Nightwalker ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rafique (6/10/17)

I don't think sleeves will be made for this device because of the material


----------



## Nightwalker (6/10/17)

Silver said:


> Is this that light mod that is made out of resin or some kind of plastic @Nightwalker ?


Yip. It's a beautiful device

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (6/10/17)

It looks almost identical to the boxer mod


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

Nightwalker said:


> Yip. It's a beautiful device



Man, i was interested in seeing this device. The Vaperite guys were telling me about it
Sounds like a winner
Please post a pic if you are able to and get a chance


----------



## Ozeran (6/10/17)

Not to steal anybody's thunder. This is the one I have. Specs below

Reactions: Like 2


----------

